# Eddy Retires!



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=/tech/2008/news/10-24


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

zmudshark said:


> http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=/tech/2008/news/10-24


This was going to have to happen at some point.

Axel has made it pretty clear that he will not live in Belgium again, and there is no way Jodi or the kids will live in Belgium ( or pretty much anywhere other than where they are right now), so .........

Eddy has known for a long time that this would be the case, long enough that he has had time to build a house close to the grandchildren.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

End of an era--don't care if they say there will be no change to the company. To me, it makes my old Merckses even more special....if that's possible

b21


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Agreed.....doesn't matter if they start making retro-steel again or even some cool new stuff. The old stuff will just have that extra "Eddy was here" factor that you can't replicate. 

That said, I hope the new owners inject a bit of life back into the brand without losing what was good about his bikes. Would love to see them make at least one steel model on a regular basis. I have to believe there is a niche market for custom-painted or "choose from a selection of retro-team livery" painted frames.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Like Cinelli...?*

Cinelli was never quite the same when it came under Columbus.


barry1021 said:


> End of an era--don't care if they say there will be no change to the company. To me, it makes my old Merckses even more special....if that's possible
> 
> b21


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

merckxman said:


> Cinelli was never quite the same when it came under Columbus.


I like my 1984 SC just fine, and have friends with newer Cinelli's. I think the bikes are fine, the mystique may not be there, though.


----------



## The Green Hour (Jul 15, 2008)

I lurk in this section because I used to have a Merckx Strada a number of years ago and still have a sweet spot for Eddy's steel bikes.

This is interesting news and the company can go either way, but it will definitely NOT be the same....at least to the long time faithful.

I had my eye on a 7-11 Corsa that GVH has and this news will make me think a lot more about it...:idea:


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

I believe a frequent poster here has a 7-11 he has been toying with selling, he seems to think he has too many bikes. You should contact him ;-)


----------



## The Green Hour (Jul 15, 2008)

zmudshark said:


> I believe a frequent poster here has a 7-11 he has been toying with selling, he seems to think he has too many bikes. You should contact him ;-)


I'm a little guy, and my size for a Merckx would be a 50 cm. Everyone seems really tall here. 

The Strada was made from Gara straight gauge tubing and rode nice. I do wonder how the SLX compares to the modern steel sets out there. It should be pretty stout in my small size though, and give a pretty good all around ride.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Keep an eye on eBay....seems to be a flood of Merckx bikes out there this week, especially in the ever popular 57cm. Where are all the 62cm's?!

Here's another good consolidation spot if you haven't seen it yet: http://www.jaxed.com/cgi-bin/mash.cgi?itm=merckx&cat=cpbike


----------

